# Atheros AR5007 issue



## wolfmajor (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi guys,

Same problem here where the wireless (Atheros AR5007) device shows up as working, but only allows a local connection. I ventured out to http://www.atheros.cz web site and downloaded the Vista 32 driver for this device. It downloaded a zipped file that tells me I cannot extract files from. Am I missing something here?

Thanks!
Cheryl


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have moved your thread to a new post - it gets very confusing otherewise

I have added the atheros info below - so its all in this one thread , and available for reference again

you should be able to extract the files - I'll see if it still works ok here

EDIT 
yes downloaded and unzipped fine 
I use a free utility called IZArc http://www.izarc.org/ you may want to try that

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Atheros Wireless Adapter - AR5007EG & AR5007*
We have recently been seeing a lot of problems with the above adapter over the last few months, mainly concerning WPA and WPA2 encryption and windows Vista.

The adapter gets an IP configuration, and shows as connected, but communication is non-existent or sporadic.
*
Log into the Router and disable the wireless security and see if you are now able to connect to the internet and surf OK. 
--- Please post back here if that works or does not work.*

*Here are a number of possible solutions*

*--- 1) * In Device Manager right click on the wireless adapter and "update driver." That apparently has worked for some posters.

*--- 2) * Download and install the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site support section, as some manufactures, appear to now have a working driver available. 
*Toshiba* - update has worked for some PCs
*HP* The latest HP Atheros driver dated Sept 2010 has fixed the issue - so check the driver date, However, that does * NOT * apply to all HPs / Compaqs machines
- the poster did an online scan for driver updates on the HP website here HP Product Detection which resulted in a solution. Solved: Can't connect to internet wirelessly - Atheros AR5007 Wifi through Clear Comm - Tech Support Guy Forums

If you can post the Make and *EXACT* model of your PC here, along with the windows version you have and we will see if we can find the driver and will post a link as a reply here.

*--- 3) * On one occasion re-setting the router back to factory default and re-configuring the router settings has resolved the issue

*--- 4) * A few posters here with the same issue have found that the driver from this site ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows resolved the issue
Threads are here 
Solved: Public Network - Access: Local Only (Please help!) - Tech Support Guy Forums
Solved: NetGear WNDR3700 Incompatibilty W/ Atheros AR5700 - Tech Support Guy Forums
Solved: Local connection only when connected to secured wirless - Tech Support Guy Forums
Solved: Unidentified Network - Tech Support Guy Forums
Unidentified Network

I do *NOT* know anything about the site mentioned ATHEROS drivers for Microsoft Windows However, a number of forum members have now successfully used the site to update the driver

However, if you do decide to try the driver, * Please let us know the outcome *

Direct link to the drivers are below
You only need to click on the green download button labelled " click to download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

*AR5007*
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007 and Windows Vista
Although this driver has shown up in BSODs (*B*lue *S*creen *O*f *D*eath) on Vista SP2 systems, usually conflicting with updated Vista OS drivers like netio.sys, tcpip.sys and other networking related drivers.

*AR5007EG*
Vista 32 Bit
Drivers for Atheros AR5007EG and Windows Vista

Assuming that after all the above the wireless still does not connect to the internet, all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card.

You might also bug your laptop's tech support about the problem--maybe people can put pressure on Atheros to find a fix.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

